# Canon DR-2580C USB unter Linux ..



## teppi (18. August 2005)

Hallo Linuxexperten !

Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung von Linux und bin mittlerweile so weit, dass ich weiss, dass dieses Sane  / XSane Projekt scheinbar für die Unterstützung für Scanner usw. verantwortlich ist. Heute hab ich erfahren, dass mein aktuelles Projekt auch unter Linux laufen muss  .. Juhu ! Also ich hab einen Scanner namens Canon DR-2580C und dieser erscheint nicht in der Liste, der von Sane oder XSane unterstützten Geräte.

Meine Frage: Ist es jetzt sozusagen unmöglich, dass der Scanner trotzdem funktioniert? Oder gibt es zumindest einen Funken Hoffnung? Welches Linux sollte ich mir überhaupt besorgen ?

Vielen Dank,
liebe Grüße,

Stefan


----------

